
Mobile SEO for Beginners: How to Improve App Store Search Ranking  - shibataism
http://500.co/2012/08/06/mobile-seo-for-beginners-how-to-improve-app-store-search-ranking/
======
d2ncal
Its just sad that people have to turn to these kind of products to 'reverse
engineer' the app store. The volume of business app store generates should
require them to give more info to the developers, specially around SEO.

~~~
smashing
Developers will soon turn to Google Play and the Amazon App Store which offers
much better customer service.

~~~
ntkachov
Developers will faster turn to these sorts of products before abandoning half
the market.

------
mikek
This is the first I've heard of external ratings affecting App Store ranks. Is
this true?

~~~
shibataism
Nobody knows exactly, but it sounds like true. We have seen many cases that
the search results for "radio" contain apps which do no have "radio" in any
places. The new Apple's algorithm indexes some external sources.

------
kolinko
Another similar tutorial (by us/AppCod.es):
<http://slideshare.net/kolinko/app-store-seo-tutorial>

------
azat_co
Nice article Naoki!

------
BaconJuice
Great read thanks.

